

R.I.P. Cisco Cius--Another Tablet Bites the Dust - mvs
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/256307/rip_cisco_ciusanother_tablet_bites_the_dust.html

======
zem
from the article, it sounded like they were counting on a business model where
they could slap the "enterprise" label on a tablet and get away with vastly
overpricing it.

